# FTA information for the U.S.



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is a brief history about FTA in the U.S.

http://www.aljazeera.us/aboutfree-to-air.html


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Good find Chris, lots of good info on FTA!


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Here is a brief history about FTA in the U.S.
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.us/aboutfree-to-air.html


Thanks I needed That.
I am adding FTA to my Satellite line up at my store. Any advice?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

You are making a wise choice. I had a very hard time finding a local company to sale and install (which I was not satisfied with). But I now get G10R and love it. Dish and Direct are glorified cable as far as I am concerned. Have motor on it and getting use to it now. You should do well.


----------

